# MOTHER'S DAY MASSACARE !



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

<span style='color:blue'>Starting now until 12:00 Mother's Day. Anything goes but must be a new Cadillac, lowrider or donk kit. Losers will have to mail their cars, finished or unfinished to the winner. 

Unfinished cars are an automatic loss. This will be judged by Mr. Biggs And Tribel Dogg.

Put up or shut up!!!.... It's on!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Check yoself before ya reck yaself!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: . Lookin foward to this. It will be fun!!!!!So keep all the feelings tucked away everyone!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

r we posting up the kits before starting??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

El Rafa and Sammie Sosa will post up later when they get home. He just let me know.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres my entry...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Alright alright the Dominican has SPOKEN I will post the pic when I get home so will Sammie Namean! Patrick thanks for postin that up for me.  ITS ON NOW!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 26 2009, 01:20 PM~13693823
> *Alright alright the Dominican has SPOKEN I will post the pic when I get home so will Sammie Namean!  Patrick thanks for postin that up for me.   ITS ON NOW!
> *


No problem homie!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Sammie So Hip (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh yeah its on. I wil post a pic when i get home.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sammie So Hip_@Apr 26 2009, 01:27 PM~13693862
> *Oh yeah its on. I wil post a pic when i get home.
> *


WTF?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 26 2009, 01:44 PM~13693975
> *WTF?
> *


This is El Rafa's brother in law. Biggs knows about him. He was challenged last ngiht at my house when everyone came for a BBQ after the Phoenix show. Pics will by up later.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

My entry.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Here is mine


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's Mine! :h5: 











Reach Around, WIFFF,, :barf:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 26 2009, 03:29 PM~13694531
> *Here's Mine!  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


Im already likin what I see. Time to start throwin down everyone. Best of luck and may Mannie never win!!!! hahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Apr 26 2009, 03:29 PM~13694531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Sammie So Hip (Apr 26, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is gonna be fun to watch :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2009, 03:45 PM~13694653
> *this is gonna be fun to watch :biggrin:
> *


Sup Dawg you placing bets already LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2009, 05:45 PM~13694653
> *this is gonna be fun to watch :biggrin:
> *


    Maybe I'll pick up a few cool deas that I can "borrow" for when I get around to my 'Lac


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 26 2009, 06:52 PM~13694703
> *Sup Dawg you placing bets already LOL
> *



placeing bets? lol 


shit i was thinkin about jumpin in :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 01:50 PM~13693997
> *This is El Rafa's brother in law. Biggs knows about him. He was challenged last ngiht at my house when everyone came for a BBQ after the Phoenix show. Pics will by up later.
> *


Okay, I see. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

this is going to be a great build competition im glad i didnt get dragged into it but its going to be nice for the winner. he will be coming up on 5 kits..... best of luck to all of you may the biggest pimp win.............. oh-O oh-O oh-O oh-O............. you cant see me.....lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 26 2009, 04:56 PM~13695240
> *this is going to be a great build competition im glad i didnt get dragged into it but its going to be nice for the winner. he will be coming up on 5 kits..... best of luck to all of you may the biggest pimp win.............. oh-O oh-O oh-O oh-O............. you cant see me.....lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The cambodian speaks LOL!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 26 2009, 04:54 PM~13695692
> *The cambodian speaks LOL!
> *


you know how we do it brother your going to have to kick down the video of yesterday lol.....


i had a really good time yesterday im really glad i got to meet you guys up there and cant wait to do it again


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That shit was funny as hell man. Thanks for coming homie!!!! I had a good time too.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I got about 200 pics I am uploading right and the video is in there LOL I was watching that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man fellas i wish i had time to do a throw down with the family ! Great to see all of you guys getting together and enjoying this hobby and the M.C.B.A. FAMILY !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait for these to get done 



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2009, 03:04 PM~13694791
> *placeing bets? lol
> shit i was thinkin about jumpin in :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13696298
> *cant wait for these to get done
> X2  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well at least I know what my next build will be. Inspired by Gary "SMallz" Coleman.








Just havin fun homie!!!! startin to finish of the E&J and saw this one on the internet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13696828
> *Well at least I know what my next build will be. Inspired by Gary "SMallz" Coleman.
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I HAVE A FEELING THIS IS GOING TO GET REAL INTERESTING REAL FAST. 
SO WHO DO WE SEE TO PLACE A BET?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2009, 08:45 PM~13697673
> *OH SHIT!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I HAVE A FEELING THIS IS GOING TO GET REAL INTERESTING REAL FAST.
> ...


ME!!!! Pm me and send me your money before the competition is over!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 09:05 PM~13697936
> *ME!!!! Pm me and send me your money before the competition is over!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Confidence I like that enough talk show some progress


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

honestly..... there is none today.......YET HOMEBOY!!!!!! The night is still young. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 09:41 PM~13698367
> *honestly..... there is none today.......YET HOMEBOY!!!!!! The night is still young. :biggrin:
> *


Alrighty then we will see :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 27 2009, 12:44 AM~13698412
> *Alrighty then we will see  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAN THAT WAS A GREAT NIGHT AND I PUT THE PAST BEHIND ME  I HAD A BLAST WATCHING THIS CHALLANGE GO DOWN!! ALMOST GOT DRAGGED INTO IT TOO BUT THEY KICKED ME TO THE CURB :biggrin: AND I AM GOING TO ENJOY WATCHING THIS BUILD OFF!! GOODLUCK TO ALL OF THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY MEMBERS HOW WILL BE IN THE BUILD OFF AND THE END RESULTS WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2009, 09:46 PM~13698441
> *MAN THAT WAS A GREAT NIGHT AND I PUT THE PAST BEHIND ME   I HAD A BLAST WATCHING THIS CHALLANGE GO DOWN!! ALMOST GOT DRAGGED INTO IT TOO BUT THEY KICKED ME TO THE CURB :biggrin:  AND I AM GOING TO ENJOY WATCHING THIS BUILD OFF!! GOODLUCK TO ALL OF THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY MEMBERS HOW WILL BE IN THE BUILD OFF AND THE END RESULTS WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT!  :biggrin:
> *


Oh what a night!!!! All the beer is gone, all the food is gone, and the E&J only an inch left in it!!!!! Mission accomplished.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 10:48 PM~13698470
> *Oh what a night!!!! All the beer is gone, all the food is gone, and the E&J only an inch left in it!!!!! Mission accomplished.
> *


YUP!! IT'S CALLED FOLLOW THROUGH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 26 2009, 09:44 PM~13698412
> *Alrighty then we will see  :biggrin:
> *


get to work guy's,put up some pics! bos thank u,and your fam for the invite to your home,i had a great time homie,and el rafa and fam,it was great meeting and hangin out with yall too!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Apr 26 2009, 09:56 PM~13698574
> *get to work guy's,put up some pics! bos thank u,and your fam for the invite to your home,i had a great time homie,and el rafa and fam,it was great meeting and hangin out with yall too!
> *



Glad you made it out here brother.


----------



## Sammie So Hip (Apr 26, 2009)

And i call it grape drank!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sammie So Hip_@Apr 26 2009, 11:52 PM~13699610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. whats up the newbe painted first! u go sammy.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

good job bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

damn thats crazy he's on his game already... nice paint job to for someone who said they never built before.. looking good


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 26 2009, 11:22 PM~13699825
> *damn thats crazy he's on his game already... nice paint job to for someone who said they never built before.. looking good
> *


how are you doing alfred. you are part of this build as well right????


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:24 AM~13699835
> *how are you doing alfred. you are part of this build as well right????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

not alfred im his daughter lol... n no hes not part of it lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 26 2009, 11:29 PM~13699856
> *not alfred im his daughter lol... n no hes not part of it lol
> *


hello do you know which one of the guys i am ???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's past ur bedtime youngster. Leave this to the grown ups. Now go call daddy. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:45 AM~13699930
> *hello do you know which one of the guys i am ???
> *



hi n actually i dont lol sorry haha my dad would know but hes sleepiing lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2009, 11:46 PM~13699933
> *It's past ur bedtime youngster. Leave this to the grown ups. Now go call daddy. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up smallz!!!!!


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 27 2009, 12:46 AM~13699933
> *It's past ur bedtime youngster. Leave this to the grown ups. Now go call daddy. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



ur hella funny but i dont have a bed time hun... i stay up as late as i want... call daddy the BOSS MAN is sleeping


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 26 2009, 11:47 PM~13699939
> *hi n actually i dont lol sorry haha my dad would know but hes sleepiing lol
> *


im the one who talked like a chinito.....


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:49 AM~13699945
> *im the one who talked like a chinito.....
> *




yeah i member ur the one who had to break down the skit to my moms huh?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:49 AM~13699945
> *im the one who talked like a chinito.....
> *


And looked like one too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: . Not really


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 11:51 PM~13699949
> *And looked like one too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: . Not really
> *


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i look like a ate one..... :biggrin:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 27 2009, 12:51 AM~13699949
> *And looked like one too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: . Not really
> *



lmao naw i didnt think u did lol... just a lil weird jk jk jk jk :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:52 AM~13699955
> *nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i look like a ate one..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 26 2009, 11:51 PM~13699948
> *yeah i member ur the one who had to break down the skit to my moms huh?
> *


yes thats me you member member!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 12:52 AM~13699956
> *lmao naw i didnt think u did lol... just a lil weird jk jk jk jk  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:52 AM~13699955
> *nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i look like a ate one..... :biggrin:
> *



okay im lost.. ur the one that was makeing all the jokes ryt didnt u do the whole "I GOT A PAIN IN MY CHEST AND I CANT BREEF?"


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:53 AM~13699963
> *yes thats me you member member!!!!!!
> *



see all that and u confused me cause i got lost i was like wait i know you lol u had to break it down to her hahahahaha


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 12:54 AM~13699967
> *okay im lost.. ur the one that was makeing all the jokes ryt didnt u do the whole "I GOT A PAIN IN MY CHEST AND I CANT BREEF?"
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 26 2009, 11:52 PM~13699956
> *lmao naw i didnt think u did lol... just a lil weird jk jk jk jk  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nosad:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 27 2009, 12:55 AM~13699975
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



hahahaha no no no no no lol


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:55 AM~13699979
> *:scrutinize:  :nosad:
> *



hahahaha thats funny... sorry just a lil confused but yeah hahaha u guys were hella funny sat night


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 12:57 AM~13699984
> *hahahaha thats funny... sorry just a lil confused but yeah hahaha u guys were hella funny sat night
> *


Huh??? It was all serious Last night!!!! Stricly M.C.B.A. business. :biggrin:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 27 2009, 12:58 AM~13699986
> *Huh??? It was all serious Last night!!!! Stricly M.C.B.A. business. :biggrin:
> *




hahaha yeah and im cupid hahahaha


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 01:00 AM~13699994
> *hahaha yeah and im cupid hahahaha
> *


LOL.


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 27 2009, 01:01 AM~13700001
> *LOL.
> *



hey arent u supposed to be working on your model instead of being on here???


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

okay since im new to this why wont it let me change my profile things it keeps giving me an error message!?!?!?!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im the guy on the left with the dodger hat on...


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:06 AM~13700017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i knwo who u are doh' doh' lmao


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 12:05 AM~13700011
> *okay since im new to this why wont it let me change my profile things it keeps giving me an error message!?!?!?!
> *


i think you have to wait a while before you can mess with it...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 12:07 AM~13700023
> *yeah i knwo who u are doh' doh' lmao
> *


so are you going to start building or what????


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:08 AM~13700026
> *i think you have to wait a while before you can mess with it...
> *



oh bummmer oh well hahaha... why u up so late dont u have work


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 12:09 AM~13700030
> *oh bummmer oh well hahaha... why u up so late dont u have work
> *


 :no:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:14 AM~13700038
> *:no:
> *



omg so then go build a model lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfred j.r_@Apr 27 2009, 12:15 AM~13700041
> *omg so then go build a model lol
> *


i am but im off to bed. you need to go build something and post it up :biggrin:


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:18 AM~13700044
> *i am but im off to bed. you need to go build something and post it up  :biggrin:
> *



me to... i have built cars... and when i get the chance ill take pics of them and post them up on here... so night


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

sweet cant wait to see your work have a good nite as well...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

No disrespect guys but lets not whore up the topic. Another reason 4 this build-off was because if u guys haven't noticed layitlow has been kinda dead lately.....and that includes myself. I remember when i first joined this site everyone was finishing something new every couple weeks....no matter how good of a builder they were at the time. Nowadays it's kinda turned into a bullshit session. Im not saying there's anything wrong with having fun with the fellas, especially in these times of depression but let's light the fire again homies. Hopefully this little build-off can help fuel it even though we know Bos82 and Sammie have no chance...lol :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:   

Back 2 the bench. :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 27 2009, 01:21 AM~13700057
> *No disrespect guys but lets not whore up the topic. Another reason 4 this build-off was because if u guys haven't noticed layitlow has been kinda dead lately.....and that includes myself. I remember when i first joined this site everyone was finishing something new every couple weeks....no matter how good of a builder they were at the time. Nowadays it's kinda turned into a bullshit session. Im not saying there's anything wrong with having fun with the fellas, especially in these times of depression but let's light the fire again homies. Hopefully this little build-off can help fuel it even though we know Bos82 and Sammie have no chance...lol :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Back 2 the bench. :0  :0  :wave:
> *


Ur right with the talking stuff man. I see more words than pictures now. Even I have stumbled into a slow pace. I will do more building from this point on. And common now dawg...... I got a chance.....I think. :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 26 2009, 10:06 PM~13700017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who do i talk to for shirts????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr. Biggs but give him a little time to get his last order straightened out with the dude he gets to make them.


----------



## alfred j.r (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:19 AM~13700053
> *sweet cant wait to see your work have a good nite as well...
> *



okie dokie oh and going to start building an la dodger car... its going to be a civic lol... hopefully i can jhave that one done by the next show


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Started on my interior....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! PEANUT BUTTER AND NUT SACKS ! LOOKS LIKE THE BOYS ARE ABOUT TO GET SERVED ! LOL !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looks good smallz


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Apr 27 2009, 02:07 PM~13705090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks speed demon.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 27 2009, 02:04 PM~13705052
> *Started on my interior....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice Dawg!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sammie So Hip_@Apr 26 2009, 11:52 PM~13699610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good start dawg!!!!


----------



## Sammie So Hip (Apr 26, 2009)

hey smallz i like the interior looks dope! :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Apr 27 2009, 03:03 PM~13705698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks suckers. So i decided 2 go Le Cab....

















:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN SMALLZ WENT Le *** ON THEM !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 27 2009, 03:33 PM~13706071
> *Thanks suckers. So i decided 2 go Le Cab....
> 
> 
> ...


are you gonna hinge the hood and trunk?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

is that a bottle of toothpicks in the background or a bottle of axles???

we know how you guys do suspensions!!!!!


:twak:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Apr 27 2009, 03:38 PM~13706124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never in life used toothpicks for an axle fuccer!!!  :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2009, 12:58 PM~13693717
> *<span style='color:blue'>Starting now until 12:00 Mother's Day. Anything goes but must be a new  Cadillac, lowrider or donk kit. Losers will have to mail their cars, finished or unfinished to the winner.
> 
> Unfinished cars are an automatic loss. This will be judged by Mr. Biggs And Tribel Dogg.
> ...



hi all you mofos im the new member of this program this message is to biggs tribal dog and allyou mofos that were at the bbq in az a g is the initials for you guys to know who i am im the mad indian and member of mcba in exotic pr ca so you all will be hearing from me soon good luck all those builders in the challenge and start building and post man  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 27 2009, 03:33 PM~13706071
> *Thanks suckers. So i decided 2 go Le Cab....
> 
> 
> ...



Hell ya bro change it up a bit :thumbsup: Were did u get the boot from?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Where is Dee :biggrin: 

Here is where I am at 
Filled and shaved the trunk emblem








shaved the hood line 








Can't see the color too well will try outside shots tommorrow


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 27 2009, 10:23 PM~13711593
> *Where is Dee :biggrin:
> 
> Here is where I am at
> ...


Lookin good so far homie!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Im right here Rafa dont trip! U guys got a nice start im scared now! how about i just ship my ride now to Sammy now and avoid the headache!! I should have some updates by Wed.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 27 2009, 11:12 PM~13712211
> *Im right here Rafa dont trip! U guys got a nice start im scared now! how about i just ship my ride now to Sammy now and avoid the headache!! I should have some updates by Wed.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your gonna give him a bigger head than he already gots


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, here is my exterior. Still gotta work on a little more for it, but this will give you an idea for now.
























Hardtop still needs to be changed as far as color.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 NICE BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 27 2009, 11:34 PM~13712371
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 27 2009, 11:36 PM~13712388
> *:0  :0  :0  NICE BRO!!
> *


Thanks bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 27 2009, 08:31 PM~13712349
> *Well, here is my exterior. Still gotta work on a little more for it, but this will give you an idea for now.
> 
> 
> ...


pattern out those fukkin sides :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 28 2009, 01:27 AM~13712877
> *pattern out those fukkin sides  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 use the force uh I mean the tape Luke :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN!! :0 I was thinking of just doing something simple but u guys are stepping it up :angry: :angry: Nice Job so far fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 28 2009, 05:06 PM~13719678
> *DAMN!!  :0 I was thinking of just doing something simple but u guys are stepping it up :angry:  :angry: Nice Job so far fellas  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We only got 2 weeks. They better not step 2 high....lol


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 27 2009, 09:01 PM~13708295
> *Hell ya bro change it up a bit :thumbsup:  Were did u get the boot from?
> *


X2, I could use one for mine


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Patrick, that looks hella clean!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, don't know what u guys drank over in Arizona, but haven't seen Marcus this pumped up on a build in a long time.

:thumbsup: 

you guys doing some nice work so far


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> *damn, don't know what u guys drank over in Arizona, but haven't seen Marcus this pumped up on a build in a long time.*
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Rafa. I'll post updates 2morrow. Good 2 c everyone building....except Deee...lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 28 2009, 09:54 PM~13724061
> *Lookin' good Rafa. I'll post updates 2morrow. Good 2 c everyone building....except Deee...lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: :buttkick: 


2 days and this is all I got!!! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good guys keep up the great work


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job guys all the builds are looking great this is going to be a close one.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn fellas, those are coming out sweet, can't wait to see them finished. I like what jeff said, we ought to have some bets on those.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Updates!!!!

















:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 



looks good fellas


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

***** U NEED TO DUST!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS  



> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 29 2009, 04:18 PM~13733597
> ****** U NEED TO DUST!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 29 2009, 05:18 PM~13733597
> ****** U NEED TO DUST!
> *


And post pix of the finished 32


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking good homies. may the best cadillac win.  

BOSS I wan't to thank you for the hospitality in opening your Home to us, we all had a great time and look foward to doing it again soon. Oh and tell shorty thanks for hooking up a great meal, that was the bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 29 2009, 06:08 PM~13734131
> *All them rides are looking good homies. may the best cadillac win.
> 
> BOSS I wan't to thank you for the hospitality in opening your Home to us, we all had a great time and look foward to doing it again soon. Oh and tell shorty thanks for hooking up a great meal, that was the bomb. :biggrin:
> *


No problem Jefe!!!! It was an honor having all of you here. Shorty said your welcome and glad you liked the food homie!!!I will be makin my way out to a couple shows this summer in SD so hope to see all of you there. Gotta get better first though.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 29 2009, 06:12 PM~13734172
> *No problem Jefe!!!! It was an honor having all of you here. Shorty said your welcome and glad you liked the food homie!!!I will be makin my way out to a couple shows this summer in SD so hope to see all of you there. Gotta get better first though.
> *


Look foward to seeing you out here. We got a lot of shows coming up and plans to have some good time and food after the shows when we all get together again.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 29 2009, 06:16 PM~13734212
> *Look foward to seeing you out here. We got a lot of shows coming up and plans to have some good time and food after the shows when we all get together again.
> *


Sounds good. I already have the show in June and August locked down. May is not gonna happen though cause of work. Other than that I need some more shows and dates so I can work on them too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 29 2009, 08:18 PM~13733597
> ****** U NEED TO DUST!
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sammie So Hip (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is my update


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Use the Macros function Big head :twak: :twak: Looks good though


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

rides are looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sammie So Hip_@Apr 29 2009, 06:55 PM~13734711
> *Here is my update
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie!!!! Alot of purple though. U in love with Barney or what fool????


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks GOOD Sammy! Keep it up homie and dont let them haters get u on the phone swearing up a storm again!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

RIDEZ ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIES. I WANT TO SEE THEM FINISHED NOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2009, 02:03 PM~13731525
> *Updates!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



damn Marcus, that color would look nice with some of this......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 29 2009, 08:38 PM~13736503
> *damn Marcus, that color would look nice with some of this......
> 
> 
> ...


Rub it in y don't u!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I talked to Smallz about this and he told me to post it up so everyone knows the deal. I seperated a muscle from one of my ribs last night. I am on pain medication and bedrest right now. I am back to the doctors office tomorrow. I will still do my best to complete my Cadi though. If I do not finish I will still complete my build and mail it to the winner. Sorry about this shit, but the build will be complete on my end, if it is not ready for judging, then I will mail it when comete to thewinner.


----------



## Sammie So Hip (Apr 26, 2009)

hey guys thanks for the comments i really appreciate them. I still got sum work to do but for real i really appreciate da luv. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sammie So Hip_@Apr 29 2009, 10:03 PM~13737941
> *hey guys thanks for the comments i really appreciate them. I still got sum work to do but for real i really appreciate da luv. :biggrin:
> *


U do the engine or interior yet?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Permanent color choice


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Rafa. Just don't go pulling any rib muscles between now and next Sunday. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2009, 06:26 PM~13747592
> *Lookin' good Rafa. Just don't go pulling any rib muscles between now and next Sunday. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh snap LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Apr 29 2009, 09:22 PM~13735209
> *rides are looking good!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 30 2009, 07:27 PM~13747600
> *Oh snap LOL
> *


thats what his muscle said!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Apr 30 2009, 06:41 PM~13747718
> *thats what his muscle said!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 30 2009, 08:24 PM~13748249
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


it was a joke! I'm all too famliure with being stuck on bedrest. It sucks, nothing but tv n reading. I hope he gets better soon tho! He still got a chance to win! 

Rides are looking good guys.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2009, 08:48 PM~13736657
> *Rub it in y don't u!!! :twak:  :buttkick:
> *




come by this weekend and pick up what i have if you want to use it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby+Apr 30 2009, 07:30 PM~13748319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok here is an update. I got a CT Scan today.. Phnemonia, cracked rib, and a pulled muscle. I am antibiotics, antienflamatories, and perks.....BUT since people wanna keep goin here, I guess I will too. Progress pics will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 30 2009, 08:03 PM~13748759
> *Ok here is an update. I got a CT Scan today.. Phnemonia, cracked rib, and a pulled muscle. I am antibiotics, antienflamatories, and perks.....BUT since people wanna keep goin here, I guess I will too. Progress pics will be posted tomorrow.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2009, 08:10 PM~13748850
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nothin special. Just more body work, engine, and interior.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 29 2009, 09:24 PM~13737265
> *Well, I talked to Smallz about this and he told me to post it up so everyone knows the deal. I seperated a muscle from one of my ribs last night. I am on pain medication and bedrest right now. I am back to the doctors office tomorrow. I will still do my best to complete my Cadi though. If I do not finish I will still complete my build and mail it to the winner. Sorry about this shit, but the build will be complete on my end, if it is not ready for judging, then I will mail it when comete to thewinner.
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO. HOPE U GET BETTER SOON JUST RELAX AND DON'T STRESS YOURSELF. SO WUT IF YOU DON'T FINISH YOU BUILD, YOUR HEALTH IS MORE I,PORTANT RIGHT NOW. GET WELL THEN GET BACK TO BUILDING. BEST WISHES HOMIE.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 30 2009, 10:33 PM~13750982
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO. HOPE U GET BETTER SOON JUST RELAX AND DON'T STRESS YOURSELF. SO WUT IF YOU DON'T FINISH YOU BUILD, YOUR HEALTH IS MORE I,PORTANT RIGHT NOW. GET WELL THEN GET BACK TO BUILDING. BEST WISHES HOMIE.
> *


Well I will be chillin at the pad for a bit so I can pace myself. I will have all the painting done tomorrow night except for the interior. That will take some time. Still need to finalize the exterior too. Don't worry dawg, if it starts to bother me then I am gonna back off. Thank you for the concern though. I appreciate it homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU DID A BAD ASS JOB ON PAINTING THAT BODY PATRICK!! SHIT, YOU ARE THROWIN DOWN NOW.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 10:40 PM~13751070
> *YOU DID A BAD ASS JOB ON PAINTING THAT BODY PATRICK!! SHIT, YOU ARE THROWIN DOWN NOW.
> *


thanks homie. I will make it look even better soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS WHATS UP!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Out of curiousity, what happens if no one finishes by end date? You can't very well judge a WIP can you?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 1 2009, 01:57 AM~13752036
> *Out of curiousity, what happens if no one finishes by end date? You can't very well judge a WIP can you?
> *


Oh someone will be done by the end date. :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 1 2009, 03:57 AM~13752036
> *Out of curiousity, what happens if no one finishes by end date? You can't very well judge a WIP can you?
> *



then the caddies come to me LOL jp :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@May 1 2009, 08:13 AM~13753308
> *then the caddies come to me LOL jp  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nosad: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*Mother's Day is Sunday, May 10, 2009*

Counting today you have less than 10 days for judgment day where you fellas at????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 1 2009, 09:47 AM~13754270
> *Mother's Day is Sunday, May 10, 2009
> 
> Counting today you have less than 10 days for judgment day where you fellas at????
> *


At the bench Dawg!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 1 2009, 08:54 AM~13754356
> *At the bench Dawg!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see what you got brother sorry to hear about your side!!! hope you get better soon.......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 1 2009, 09:58 AM~13754405
> *cant wait to see what you got brother sorry to hear about your side!!! hope you get better soon.......
> *


Thx bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 1 2009, 09:11 AM~13754554
> *Thx bro.
> *


No Problem now back to building you have a contest to try and win!!!!! Best of luck to all!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm stuck at work! And now I only have 10 days!!! damn 
Everyone's looking good but me, glad to see a topic with actual updates


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 1 2009, 09:59 AM~13755064
> *I'm stuck at work! And now I only have 10 days!!! damn
> Everyone's looking good but me, glad to see a topic with actual updates
> *


You better get on it brother as soon as you get home i want to see something posted from you..... cant stop wont stop...................... lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 1 2009, 10:59 AM~13755064
> *I'm stuck at work! And now I only have 10 days!!! damn
> Everyone's looking good but me, glad to see a topic with actual updates
> *


Don't trip homie. You have some great skillz and will come up with a bad azz build. You got plenty of time dawg.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Small update. Bare metal and bumper kit done. Now it's off to clear.....as soon as i get some good weather. It's windy and cold outside.  
























:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: Looks real nice dawg!!!!! Bring it over here. Weather is perfect!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Where are the Updates guys smallz posted his up where you at dee where you at patrick, sammy and Rafa ?????????


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 1 2009, 02:06 PM~13756356
> *Small update. Bare metal and bumper kit done. Now it's off to clear.....as soon as i get some good weather. It's windy and cold outside.
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick now you just need the center cap in the continental kit :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 1 2009, 06:52 PM~13759602
> *looks sick now you just need the center cap in the continental kit :biggrin:
> *


That's comin'.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 1 2009, 04:06 PM~13756356
> *Small update. Bare metal and bumper kit done. Now it's off to clear.....as soon as i get some good weather. It's windy and cold outside.
> 
> 
> ...





:0 nice work holmez :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 1 2009, 03:06 PM~13756356
> *Small update. Bare metal and bumper kit done. Now it's off to clear.....as soon as i get some good weather. It's windy and cold outside.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good, so whats the scoop on the boot, you scratch it or is it available somewhere?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok here is my update. Still need alot of detail work, but that really all... plus piecin the biatch together.
gotta detail all this tomorrow.








gotta clear and BMF this bad boy. I Put the white on the top.








Interior... Needs more detail.

















Thats it for now.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Good job, thats looking sweet. I like the interior, i'd just flock the floor. Did you gelpen the "caddliac" on the seats?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 1 2009, 10:13 PM~13760913
> *looking good, so whats the scoop on the boot, you scratch it or is it available somewhere?
> *



looks to me like the boot from the diecast 58 impala vert i even see the posts on the bottom to mount it . but thats my guess :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 2 2009, 12:18 AM~13762240
> *Good job, thats looking sweet. I like the interior, i'd just flock the floor. Did you gelpen the "caddliac" on the seats?
> *


Thanks dawg. I would flock but I aint got none and there is only so many days left. I might try to find somethin to add to the floor. I used a regular black sharp point pen. It doesn't look black, but thats cause of where I took the pic, I will take a better one another day.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*UPDATE!! * :biggrin: 

Well this is all i gont done!  10 days to get the rest done I hope :uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 2 2009, 01:37 AM~13762586
> *UPDATE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well this is all i gont done!   10 days to get the rest done I hope  :uh:
> ...


Looks real nice dawg!!! I knew there was something coming from you. Bout time you came out of hiding. Now go back!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

10 battery,s that will go high


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 1 2009, 01:06 PM~13756356
> *Small update. Bare metal and bumper kit done. Now it's off to clear.....as soon as i get some good weather. It's windy and cold outside.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Nut. :biggrin: And it's about time Little Deee. Juiced up huh?...lol. I got my first coat of clear on. U better catch up!









:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good smallz. You ride is coming along really clean man. Great work so far.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 2 2009, 10:24 AM~13764129
> *Thanks Nut. :biggrin:  And it's about time Little Deee. Juiced up huh?...lol.  I got my first coat of clear on. U better catch up!
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just get home from them after hours club :biggrin: looks good and catch up you say I got some thing comin for ya today


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 2 2009, 10:31 AM~13764188
> *Did you just get home from them after hours club  :biggrin:  looks good and catch up you say I got some thing comin for ya today
> *


Well......Hurry up already Rafa!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 2 2009, 10:31 AM~13764188
> *Did you just get home from them after hours club  :biggrin:  looks good and catch up you say I got some thing comin for ya today
> *


Well come on Cletis!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 2 2009, 10:35 AM~13764211
> *Well......Hurry up already Rafa!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 2 2009, 04:37 AM~13762586
> *UPDATE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well this is all i gont done!   10 days to get the rest done I hope  :uh:
> ...





:0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I got a little bored today and started to scratch up a couple old seat backings. Here is what I came up with so far.
this is one of the backs that I used:








I squared everything off first. Each letter or number








Then I rounded everything off and shaved some stuff off.








I will shave more and sand it down to the correct scale. It is a little too large right now, but it will look better later. Oh and this will be somewhere in my cadi!!!! With more to come!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You trying to give the winner something to remember you by dawg LOL JK looks cool homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 2 2009, 07:43 PM~13767192
> *You trying to give the winner something to remember you by dawg LOL JK looks cool homie
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: If that is the case then yes. you will know who's car gave you a run for your money.!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13767364
> *LOL
> *


PICS!!!!!!!???????


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 2 2009, 08:13 PM~13767373
> *PICS!!!!!!!???????
> *


.
Only got the interior done up a one solid color I think I will flow with that photobucket is trippin I will try and post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HAHAHAHHAHAHA THAT'S REALLY KOOL BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 2 2009, 08:15 PM~13767385
> *.
> Only got the interior done up a one solid color I think I will flow with that photobucket is trippin I will try and post a pic  :biggrin:
> *


IMMMM WAAIITINGG!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13767654
> *:biggrin:  HAHAHAHHAHAHA THAT'S REALLY KOOL BRO!!
> *


Thanks man. I am trying to BMF for the first time and am struggling. Oh well.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 2 2009, 08:50 PM~13767711
> *IMMMM WAAIITINGG!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


He's scared dawg!! Leave him alone!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 2 2009, 08:54 PM~13767743
> *He's scared dawg!! Leave him alone!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I Smell the FEAR!!!! :biggrin: :0 :0  . Actually I know he has somethin that'll stomp at least Sammies shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 1 2009, 06:47 PM~13759559
> *Where are the Updates guys smallz posted his up where you at dee where you at patrick, sammy and Rafa ?????????
> *


Where You at fool???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 2 2009, 08:50 PM~13767711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: 

















Me scared never its somebodys Nightmare though


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

more fucker!!!!!!I see somethin on the hood there fool!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 2 2009, 09:44 PM~13768167
> *more fucker!!!!!!I see somethin on the hood there fool!!!!
> *


 :twak: Thats a reflection fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 2 2009, 09:51 PM~13768256
> *:twak: Thats a reflection fucker  :biggrin:
> *



:loco: :loco:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: EVERYONE IS LOOKING GOOD IN HERE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCTS! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 3 2009, 12:37 AM~13768101
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:
> ...




nice color combo pimp :biggrin: 


shit is lookin real good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 2 2009, 09:37 PM~13768101
> *Me scared never its somebodys Nightmare though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Rafa. Can't wait 2 c it done. Glad 2 c everyone building....including myself. I just hope we all can finish in time and nobody pulls a muscle...lol. Where's Sammy at though? :dunno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 2 2009, 07:59 PM~13767793
> *Where You at fool????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know where i am pimp working on my air brush skills to go with my nunchuck skills and bow staff skills............. im going to redo the gypsy rose with the gun and no gel pens..... plus i just went back to work on friday so ill have tons of times to work on my models :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS this will be a very close one all you guys are building some clean ass rides. dont forget you only have 8 more days to go.. may the best man win......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13768894
> *you know where i am pimp working on my air brush skills to go with my nunchuck skills and bow staff skills............. im going to redo the gypsy rose with the gun and no gel pens..... plus i just went back to work on friday so ill have tons of times to work on my models  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS this will be a very close one all you guys are building some clean ass rides. dont forget you only have 8 more days to go.. may the best man win......
> *


Sounds great man. I cannot wait to see some more of your work dawg. I am out of work for a week and it couldnt be better timing. :biggrin: :biggrin: . got some more up my sleeve, but it will all be seen in a matter of 8......I say 8....... 8 Damn days. This has been fun and everyone is reppin M.C.B.A. right with this one. I am just glad to be running with the Big Dawgs right now!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just lettin everyone know I completed the BMF and will be clearin the car tomorrow. After that on to the engine and many other great ideas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 12:18 AM~13769272
> *Just lettin everyone know I completed the BMF and will be clearin the car tomorrow. After that on to the engine and many other great ideas!!! :biggrin:
> *


you know the rules bro pictures or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+May 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13768892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X 2 Jou know thee rules or in your words I"M WAITING!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Undervocer..... Here are the Pics.  
El Rafa........ Calm yo azz down homie!!!! :biggrin: 
































And that is it from me. Details on the car will be seen on Mothers Day. I have posted enought progress for everyone. More than others. Time is runnin out everyone. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 3 2009, 12:15 PM~13771058
> *Looks good homie
> *


thx


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looking good guys cant wait to see them done
:thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 11:02 AM~13770996
> *Undervocer..... Here are the Pics.
> El Rafa........ Calm yo azz down homie!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Great job Patrick you doing a great job bro and your not even at 100% cuz of your injury. cant wait to see the rides all finished...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 3 2009, 02:50 PM~13771685
> *Great job Patrick you doing a great job bro and your not even at 100% cuz of your injury. cant wait to see the rides all finished...
> *


Thanks man. It has been tough doing this one. I am meds that make concentration a little hard. I wish I was 100%. This biuld would be better in my opinion. Man everyone is doing good though. I am just happy to be doin this one with this group. Reppin M.C.B.A.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Patrick, that Caddy is looking sick bro!
And Mr. Coleman, that Le Cab looking clean as fuck homie!
All you guys are doing a great job!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 08:53 PM~13774597
> *Patrick, that Caddy is looking sick bro!
> And Mr. Coleman, that Le Cab looking clean as fuck homie!
> All you guys are doing a great job!
> *


Thanks Dawg.. It is all detail from here on. Alot of this is my first time ever for almost this whole build. I am fuckin havin a blast fool.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, thats whats up. I hope you guys have another buildoff again soon. I may wanna jump in on the next one.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 09:08 PM~13774786
> *Hell yeah, thats whats up. I hope you guys have another buildoff again soon. I may wanna jump in on the next one.
> *


Hit everyone up and figure out what car and the dates. I need some time to finish the 37, but let me know dawg.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aight. Same here. I need some time to finish something.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 09:23 PM~13774990
> *Aight. Same here. I need some time to finish something.
> *


Kool man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 09:02 PM~13774697
> *Thanks Dawg.. It is all detail from here on. Alot of this is my first time ever for almost this whole build.  I am fuckin havin a blast fool.
> *


its the meds fool lol  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 3 2009, 09:59 PM~13775489
> *its the meds fool lol    :biggrin:
> *


I know huh!!!!! lol. The meds actually put my azz to sleep man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*Ain't this a bitch * :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

doing foil and the damn paint peeled on me 

























This puts a dent on my progress I am not out though


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn homie!!! How u gonna fix that? Sand down the rook and repaint it?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET WORK BROTHERS!! KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 3 2009, 11:51 PM~13776433
> *SWEET WORK BROTHERS!! KEEP IT UP!!
> *


thx DUDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 3 2009, 10:58 PM~13776031
> *Better hurry........times winding down!hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 4 2009, 01:58 AM~13776031
> *Ain't this a bitch  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> doing foil and the damn paint peeled on me
> ...




:0 damn homie, you didnt clear lightly 1st?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2009, 10:05 AM~13778887
> *:0  damn homie, you didnt clear lightly 1st?
> *


U clear before BMF?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 4 2009, 04:34 PM~13780810
> *U clear before BMF?
> *




yup everytime! one lite cote of clear so the foil sticks and wont peel up while your cuttin


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2009, 01:48 PM~13780974
> *yup everytime!  one lite cote of clear so the foil sticks and wont peel up while your cuttin
> *


Nice. I BMF before clearin. But this cadi was the first time ever that I foiled a ride. Pretty easy. I think it was just his paint to be honest.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 05:53 PM~13774597
> *Patrick, that Caddy is looking sick bro!
> And Mr. Coleman, that Le Cab looking clean as fuck homie!
> All you guys are doing a great job!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+May 4 2009, 09:39 AM~13778644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop being honest :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 4 2009, 06:51 PM~13784272
> *:biggrin:
> Never do this is a first  :angry:
> some do
> ...


Sorry. I will lie from now on........ Hey you are gonna win this huh????? is that better!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*UPDATE!! *


I dont know if im gonna finish this but im gonna sure try :uh: 
This is it just paint still have to foil,engine,trunk, suspension etc etc :uh: :uh: 


















Thanks MARCUS next time keep my name out buddy :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

hey bro. did the paint drip on the door and the back dawg??? I'm not callin you out, but maybe you didn't see that. I know it always takes someone else's eyes to catch my mistakes. Hope this don't offend you man. Looks nice though. Did you freehand those designs at the front corner?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

na that's still water those are decals Thanks though!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 4 2009, 11:59 PM~13788149
> *na that's still water those are decals Thanks though!
> *


Oh ok. I have one more question for you too. I saw in your interior the middle consoles looked cut out? How did you do that? I mean how do you hinge that so it can stay up or down?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CADDIES ARE LOOKING NICE! KEEP IT UP


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 5 2009, 12:58 AM~13788464
> *CADDIES ARE LOOKING NICE! KEEP IT UP
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 4 2009, 06:55 PM~13784317
> *Sorry. I will lie from now on........ Hey you are gonna win this huh????? is that better!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*UPDATE!! *</span>
I dont know if im gonna finish this but im gonna sure try  :uh: 
This is it just paint still have to foil,engine,trunk, suspension etc etc  :uh:  :uh: 
















Thanks MARCUS next time keep my name out buddy  :angry:
[/b][/quote]


That looks sick Dee


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 4 2009, 11:54 PM~13788099
> *UPDATE!!
> I dont know if im gonna finish this but im gonna sure try  :uh:
> This is it just paint still have to foil,engine,trunk, suspension etc etc  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


CADDY LOOKS GOOD BIGGDEE IT STANDS OUT WITH THE DECALS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 5 2009, 07:41 AM~13789567
> *Thank you I see you have finally gotten over your meds and seen reality LOL  :biggrin:
> *


WEeeeelllll!!! where is the whip? Is it fixed yet or no?


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 5 2009, 10:50 AM~13791456
> *WEeeeelllll!!! where is the whip? Is it fixed yet or no?
> *


get them cars ready,just a few more day's left. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@May 6 2009, 10:23 AM~13802987
> *get them cars ready,just a few more day's left.  :biggrin:
> *


HE'S ALIVE......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 6 2009, 10:26 AM~13803023
> *HE'S ALIVE......
> *


its ninja status :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2009, 05:13 PM~13807389
> *its ninja status  :biggrin:
> *


Stop talkin and build somethin will ya


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 6 2009, 05:15 PM~13807410
> *Stop talkin and build somethin will ya
> *


Oh I am building


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

lets see some progress ladys i see alot of talking and no building :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 6 2009, 05:43 PM~13807688
> *lets see some progress ladys i see alot of talking and no building :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 6 2009, 05:46 PM~13807715
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


.

He is skerrd  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2009, 04:48 PM~13807746
> *.
> 
> He is skerrd    :biggrin:
> *


post up what you got rafa dont be escaredddded


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

WEll I was told too much progress is a bad thing, but here is a little eye candy or whatever you wanna call it. THese are the door interiors.








I piced the engine together last night as well, just havent downloaded the pics since I need to wire it first.  ANYONE ELSE GOTS SOMETHING TO SHARE??????


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

A little something hno: hno: hno: 








new stance and look


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK FELLAS!!! LOOKING BADASS!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 6 2009, 04:56 PM~13807842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice save on the Roof Rafa This is going to be a very wicked car when done... 



Cant wait to see all the cars side by side hno: hno:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will make sure to take pics of all the cars when they get to my houze :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 6 2009, 05:08 PM~13807963
> *I will make sure to take pics of all the cars when they get to my houze :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: I like that kind of confidence fellas you better step up your game...... ONLY 4 days left


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 6 2009, 06:15 PM~13808045
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I like that kind of confidence fellas you better step up your game...... ONLY 4 days left
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

fellas these builds are comin out sweet!! i am enjoying watchin this one!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You guys are kicking some serious ass with those. 
Patrick, that interior is dope.
El Rafa, nice save on that car. That shit is hot!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYONE'S SHIT IS LOOKING HOT.......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

where you at on your ride smallz, dee and sammy ?????????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2009, 08:58 PM~13807858
> *A little something hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 now thats serious!! :biggrin: 



sick ass work bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 6 2009, 08:50 PM~13810012
> *:0  now thats serious!! :biggrin:
> sick ass work bro
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn some nice caddies in here


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2009, 05:58 PM~13807858
> *A little something hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
going with the murals on the trunk and hood, and Marcus thought he had it won when your roof peeled......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 7 2009, 04:27 AM~13812471
> *Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> going with the murals on the trunk and hood, and Marcus thought he had it won when your roof peeled......
> :thumbsup:
> *


I still got it won chumps! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 7 2009, 11:51 AM~13814186
> *I still got it won chumps! :0
> *





better post up some pics foo :biggrin: and show us lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 7 2009, 08:51 AM~13814186
> *I still got it won chumps! :0
> *


Post some pix then..... hno: hno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Motor and trunk almost done....


















:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2009, 07:58 PM~13807858
> *A little something hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, FUKKIN WICKED


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+May 7 2009, 04:27 AM~13812471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that ride is coming together very nice smallz where you other fellas at???? i see smallz taking a bit of a lead.. hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13820608
> *that ride is coming together very nice smallz where you other fellas at???? i see smallz taking a bit of a lead.. hno:
> *





not from where im sittin homie  




homie raf is puttin it down :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dahm!! the caddys look good, you all are laying it down right


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2009, 06:55 PM~13820736
> *not from where im sittin homie
> homie raf is puttin it down :biggrin:
> *


we will see who comes out on top brother. all these guys are kicking ass im just trying to get them to post up more progress for all of us to see.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 8 2009, 12:01 AM~13821526
> *we will see who comes out on top brother. all these guys are kicking ass im just trying to get them to post up more progress for all of us to see.....
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DAM THIS WAS A GREAT IDEA TO HAVE A BUILD OFF!! JUST WATCHING FROM THE SIDE LINES HAS BEEN GREAT AND SEEING THE ROOKIES BUILD WITH THE BIG DOGZ IS GREAT TO SEE!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK EVERYONE AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE END RESULTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

man ya aint BS around! cant wait to see the finish ridez!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight well I'm gonna be honest here. I just got released for the hospital again!!!!! Got some MOrphine, IV, and alot of bloodwork, and xrays and was severly dehydrated i guess. Once that Morphine kicked in I aint really sure what the fuck was goin down. So now they are testing for Valley Fever. I guess thats some shit you can catch in AZ. I am goin back on the Perks, Inhaler, Antibiotics, and down another week on bedrest. Not sure whats up with my car but I will see. If it aint done, then I will complete the car and mail it to the winner. Great job guys and I will see you soon in CA for a couple shows.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 8 2009, 07:10 PM~13830928
> *Aight well I'm gonna be honest here. I just got released for the hospital again!!!!! Got some MOrphine, IV, and alot of bloodwork, and xrays and was severly dehydrated i guess. Once that Morphine kicked in I aint really sure what the fuck was goin down. So now they are testing for Valley Fever. I guess thats some shit you can catch in AZ. I am goin back on the Perks, Inhaler, Antibiotics, and down another week on bedrest. Not sure whats up with my car but I will see. If it aint done, then I will complete the car and mail it to the winner. Great job guys and I will see you soon in CA for a couple shows.
> *


PREGNACY IS A BISH HUH!?!?!?! KEEPING YOU IN MY PRAYERS BROTHER!! CALL US IF YOU NEED ANYTHING!! WERE HERRE FOR YOU AND THE FAMILY.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess I know what you really are in need of... We're gonna put you in a bubble. LOL Seriously, I hope you get well soon bro.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 8 2009, 09:04 PM~13832476
> *PREGNACY IS A BISH HUH!?!?!?! KEEPING YOU IN MY PRAYERS BROTHER!! CALL US IF YOU NEED ANYTHING!! WERE HERRE FOR YOU AND THE FAMILY.
> *


haha fuckr. thanks for the prayers main!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 8 2009, 09:54 PM~13832936
> *Guess I know what you really are in need of... We're gonna put you in a bubble. LOL Seriously, I hope you get well soon bro.
> *


I will take a bubble as long as its got a workbench in it!!!! :biggrin: thx foe the kind words man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 8 2009, 09:54 PM~13832936
> *Guess I know what you really are in need of... We're gonna put you in a bubble. LOL Seriously, I hope you get well soon bro.
> *











:0 :0 :0 
Just teasing bro I do hope your feeling better dawg let me know if you need anything


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 8 2009, 10:21 PM~13833155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u fools. I am qiutting LIL forever!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: . Its all good guys. Dont trip. I still gots some photo's of the trip out here in AZ. Photoshop Not Needed either. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh I think we all got some homie LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13833032
> *I will take a bubble as long as its got a workbench in it!!!! :biggrin: thx foe the kind words man.
> *


or a 59-61 bubbletop impala


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2009, 10:31 PM~13833232
> *or a 59-61 bubbletop impala
> *


Damn that sounds pimpin homie!!! I know my next project!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I honestly just wanted to thank everyone for allowing me to be apart of this buildoff. I know I am a rookie compared to all of you....except Sammie.. :biggrin: , but for realz this buildoff made me try new shit that I wasnt sure if I wanted to. More to come in the future and thanks again. The M.C.B.A. passion should be flowin through all members after seein this.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 2 2009, 01:37 AM~13762586
> *UPDATE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well this is all i gont done!   10 days to get the rest done I hope  :uh:
> ...


SHIT ONLY 12 HRS LEFT I DONT KNOW IF I FINISH


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 2 2009, 01:37 AM~13762586
> *UPDATE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well this is all i gont done!   10 days to get the rest done I hope  :uh:
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

IM DONE!! 



















































































































































I'll Take outside pics tomorrow! and maybe if i do have time before noon i'll wire the pumps but for now IM DONE!! THanks ass holes for pulling me into this


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That caddy is top notch Primo!!!!!!!! Great Job :0 :0   :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great build BiggDee!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 06:28 AM~13841758
> *IM DONE!!
> 
> 
> ...






right on time homie  ride looks real good


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^
x-2 !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight well.... I pulled an all nighter to get this biatch done. Honestly this was a tough timeframe for me and I hope my ride holds up to expectations. 
Here is the buildup ENGINE (nothing special here) to doped up to finish this one:
















Did a little flockinf for the first time:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the custom trunk setup I created. I scratch build my name in the back there:
















Some Interior shots:
















Here is a closeup of the doors I worked on. Took the decal for the roof and put it on the doors instead:








More to come


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

And Here is the final build . I hope you guys enjoy. I def. did enjoy doin this. Big props to BiggDee, Smallz, El rafa, and Sammie so gone..... Where you at fool???
























































k....a few more from outside now


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Last few!!!!
































Thats all Jerks!!!! Been fun but no more buildoffs for me for at least a day or two!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THESE RIDES ARE NICE FELLAS . :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 10 2009, 10:06 AM~13843062
> *THESE RIDES ARE NICE FELLAS .  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dawg. Trying to keep up with these bad azz fools. a few more are comin today HOPEFULLY so keep your eyes open till noon.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

looks good bos


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 10 2009, 10:13 AM~13843125
> *looks good bos
> *


Thanks Big Dawg!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on your ride Patrick!!!!!!! It Looks real good. :0 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Only have till 12 fellas post up your rides!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 10 2009, 11:31 AM~13843284
> *Only have till 12 fellas post up your rides!!!!!!!!
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work guys, only 1 1/2 hours left til Roger wakes up and still 2 rides not posted......

:tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2009, 10:39 AM~13843352
> *nice work guys, only 1 1/2 hours left til Roger wakes up and still 3 rides not posted......
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN FELLAS!, THE RIDES LOOK BADASS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

40 minutes left and we are missing three. I am sure Smallz is trying to build up that suspense and same wit you Rafa :biggrin: , but where the hell is Sammie? Lets end this with a good showing everyone!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

watup BiggDee :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's mine......

























































































It was fun guys. Glad to be building again.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks Great Smallz!!!!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 10:44 AM~13843387
> *
> *


good morning ladies! 29 min left.the cars look great,dee and bos.whrz the other 3? :angry:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2009, 11:31 AM~13843674
> *Here's mine......
> 
> 
> ...


u did good my sugar walls. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

El Rafa and Sammie should be posting soon


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Fucking photobucket :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2009, 11:56 AM~13843841
> *Fucking photobucket  :angry:
> *


Don't lie fool....Post your shit homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats the deal?


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 11:57 AM~13843848
> *Don't lie fool....Post your shit homie!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whats the deal?
> *


its 12:01 post up boy's :angry:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic & waiting....(1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: bigbearlocos, dutchone, ~KANDY N CHROME~, gzking, No Limit CC


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@May 10 2009, 12:05 PM~13843900
> *its 12:01  post up boy's :angry:
> *


still waitn ladies! :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@May 10 2009, 12:10 PM~13843934
> *still waitn ladies! :angry:
> *


Geeeeez. Enough with the angry faces!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:angry: 








































These are the only pics that punk ass photobucket let me upload and post I will take some outside shots 

























:angry:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 12:12 PM~13843947
> *Geeeeez. Enough with the angry faces!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol this better :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@May 10 2009, 12:15 PM~13843982
> *lol this better  :biggrin:
> *


Yezzzirr!!!! Its a good day for M.C.B.A. A few Caddys to look at and alot of effort into all of them. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@May 10 2009, 12:15 PM~13843982
> *lol this better  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: Let's get ready to Rumble.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2009, 12:15 PM~13843977
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick as hell though man. Glad you got some pics up homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 12:19 PM~13844011
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Let's get ready to Rumble.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

We are still missing one more though. Sammie????  . I have been told he is in photobucket right now trying to get some pics up.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13844039
> *We are still missing one more though. Sammie????   . I have been told he is in photobucket right now trying to get some pics up.
> *


Alright alright Mr Sammie just informed me he threw in thowel he didn't complete his car I will take pics later and put them up. I would just like to say that this was a fun build it made me stay on my toes and this caddy has been my own personal nightmare Marcus and Patrick know what I mean LOL So with that being said everyone one that is finished is it now *LET THE MASSACRE BEGIN*
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2009, 12:15 PM~13843977
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


That's lookin Badazz Rafa, Well worth the wait.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn Sammie!!!!!!! Thats not cool!!!!  . What happened?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 10 2009, 12:19 PM~13844013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies all the homies shit lookin clean


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 12:36 PM~13844142
> *Damn Sammie!!!!!!! Thats not cool!!!!  . What happened?
> *


Honestly he almost did finish and I am pretty proud of him being that he never touched a kit I will snap a quick pic of what he ended with


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2009, 12:38 PM~13844155
> *Honestly he almost did finish and I am pretty proud of him being that he never touched a kit I will snap a quick pic of what he ended with
> *


He needs to finish the build and post some pics even though he didnt make the deadline. That way the winner gets all caddys completed. Plus for his first kit..... lets make sure he completes 100%. Definetely wanna see pics though. Good effort Sammie!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 12:40 PM~13844169
> *He needs to finish the build and post some pics even though he didnt make the deadline. That way the winner gets all caddys completed. Plus for his first kit..... lets make sure he completes 100%. Definetely wanna see pics though.
> *


Yeah I just told him that I think he just rushed and got frustrated is all


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL THEM CADDYS LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

X-2 HOMIES , YOU FELLA'S GOT DOWN


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2009, 12:42 PM~13844179
> *Yeah I just told him that I think he just rushed and got frustrated is all
> *


We have all done that. I still get frustrated and rush.You know that dawg!! In time he will get it. Its all good man. His first kit and he was trying to throw down in a buildoff.... tough one man.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 12:19 PM~13844011
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Let's get ready to Rumble.
> *



he's alive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

All you homies did a great job!! Some really sick builds in here.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn u guys put it down for a quick buildoff......

you guys mae me get back to the table and get some work done..

great work on all the Caddies .....


good luck to the winner.....


which one of you sent Roger the flowers and candy yesterday????

:twak: :twak: :twak: 

note read: From your chocolate treat.......vote for me....


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

So.... How's the judging going!? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2009, 01:39 PM~13844531
> *Damn u guys put it down for a quick buildoff......
> 
> you guys mae me get back to the table and get some work done..
> ...


LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 10 2009, 02:44 PM~13844191
> *ALL THEM CADDYS LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## Sammie So Hip (Apr 26, 2009)

Well i said i threw in the towel because i was frustruated, but i finished and if its cool i would still like to compete. Heres my finished pics.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sammie So Hip_@May 10 2009, 02:21 PM~13844785
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: 
good job finishing the build


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2009, 04:26 PM~13844807
> *:thumbsup:
> good job finishing the build
> *


X2 Looks good.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 10 2009, 04:31 PM~13844843
> *X2 Looks good.
> *


Yep!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK DONE BY ALL. CADDIES LOOKIN GREAT.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

We are still judging the ride's, it's real close between both rags. What I might do is get my mother in here and show her both rides to make the final decision< since she is my main critic and knows a thing or to about models since she had been around my model building all my life. There is nothing like a mother’s honesty and intuition, plus it is mother’s day. 

She will not know who's is who's.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 02:47 PM~13844937
> *We are still judging the ride's, it's real close between both rags. What I might do is get my mother in here and show her both rides to make the final decision< since she is my main critic and knows a thing or to about models since she had been around my model building all my life. There is nothing like a mother’s honesty and intuition, plus it is mother’s day.
> 
> She will not know who's is who's.
> *




:angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 02:53 PM~13844957
> *:angry:
> *



lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 02:47 PM~13844937
> *We are still judging the ride's, it's real close between both rags. What I might do is get my mother in here and show her both rides to make the final decision< since she is my main critic and knows a thing or to about models since she had been around my model building all my life. There is nothing like a mother’s honesty and intuition, plus it is mother’s day.
> 
> She will not know who's is who's.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 02:47 PM~13844937
> *We are still judging the ride's, it's real close between both rags. What I might do is get my mother in here and show her both rides to make the final decision< since she is my main critic and knows a thing or to about models since she had been around my model building all my life. There is nothing like a mother’s honesty and intuition, plus it is mother’s day.
> 
> She will not know who's is who's.
> *


what up stranger :wave: :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, no word yet on the winner????

guess Biggs and Tribeldogg must be busy building today......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Talk about building the suspense damnit!!!! I have been staring at this shit for hours!!! hahahaha :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 03:47 PM~13844937
> *We are still judging the ride's, it's real close between both rags. What I might do is get my mother in here and show her both rides to make the final decision< since she is my main critic and knows a thing or to about models since she had been around my model building all my life. There is nothing like a mother’s honesty and intuition, plus it is mother’s day.
> 
> She will not know who's is who's.
> *


  NOW THAT'S KOOL CARNAL!! GIVE MOM'S A BIG HUGG FROM ME AND NATALY TOO  :biggrin: 

THIS WAS A GREAT IDEA TO PUT IT DOWN ON THE TABLE ON THIS BUILD OFF!! I HAVE SEEN THESE BUILDS SINCE IT HAS STARTED AND I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT ALL THE BUILDERS HAVE BEEN SHOWING NEW THINGS THEY USUALLY DON'T BUILD- DO- OR FAB. TO THE NEWBIES, I AM IMPRESSED THAT YOU HAVE CHALLANGED THE "BIGG DAWGS" BUT HAVE ALSO IN DOING SO HAVE CHALLANGED THEMSELFS TO STEP UP THIER GAME!! SOME MORE THAN OTHERS BUT STILL SHOWING WHAT IT TAKE TO BUILD A BADD ASS CADDY! WHEN THE JUDGING IS POSTED IT WILL BE ALL OVER BUT, THE MEMORY WILL LAST FOREVER! "WINNER" WHO EVER YOU ARE; YOU WILL HAVE THE REWARD OF THE OTHER BUILDERS CREATIONS TO KEEP IN YOUR COLLECTION AND THAT IS WORTH ALL THE HARD WORK YOU "ALL" HAVE DONE! 

RESPECTFULLY MR.1/16TH


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 10 2009, 05:59 PM~13846053
> * NOW THAT'S KOOL CARNAL!! GIVE MOM'S A BIG HUGG FROM ME AND NATALY TOO   :biggrin:
> 
> THIS WAS A GREAT IDEA TO PUT IT DOWN ON THE TABLE ON THIS BUILD OFF!! I HAVE SEEN THESE BUILDS SINCE IT HAS STARTED AND I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT ALL THE BUILDERS HAVE BEEN SHOWING NEW THINGS THEY USUALLY DON'T BUILD- DO- OR  FAB. TO THE NEWBIES, I AM IMPRESSED THAT YOU HAVE CHALLANGED THE "BIGG DAWGS" BUT HAVE ALSO IN DOING SO HAVE CHALLANGED THEMSELFS TO STEP UP THIER GAME!! SOME MORE THAN OTHERS BUT STILL SHOWING WHAT IT TAKE TO BUILD A BADD ASS CADDY! WHEN THE JUDGING IS POSTED IT WILL BE ALL OVER BUT, THE MEMORY WILL LAST FOREVER! "WINNER" WHO EVER YOU ARE; YOU WILL HAVE THE REWARD OF THE OTHER BUILDERS CREATIONS TO KEEP IN YOUR COLLECTION AND THAT IS WORTH ALL THE HARD WORK YOU "ALL" HAVE DONE!
> ...


It has been fun and I am glad I did this one. Msny new things have been tried on my side and I now know that with more practice I will get better as well as try more new things. The next time I do a buildoff I will certainly try to stay a little more healthy though. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 07:04 PM~13846098
> *It has been fun and I am glad I did this one. Msny new things have been tried on my side and I now know that with more practice I will get better as well as try more new things. The next time I do a buildoff I will certainly try to stay a little more healthy though. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WEAR A CONDOM NEXT TIME


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 10 2009, 06:07 PM~13846120
> *WEAR A CONDOM NEXT TIME
> *


Cochino!!!!! I always used to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

It was a hard decision to make but we looked over each build carefully and with some help from moms. The winner is SMALLZ. The decision is final. I want to that all the homies who participated in this build off weather you finished or not, job well done. Let’s do this again soon. The first of many more to come.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats To Smallz!!!! Good job homie!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 07:20 PM~13846209
> *It was a hard decision to make but we looked over each build carefully and with some help from moms. The winner is SMALLZ.  The decision is final. I want to that all the homies who participated in this build off weather you finished or not, job well done. Let’s do this again soon.  The first of many more to come.
> *


CANGRATS TO SMALLZ!!!! WAY TO GO HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats Marcus :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 06:30 PM~13846829
> *THIS IS AN OUTRAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


why you crying...... cuz the chocolate bunny...????? :biggrin: congrats smallz!!!!!! and to everyone that was a part of this build it was fun to watch and now i want to be a part of a build off.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA chocolate bunny!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

congrats smallz


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 10 2009, 06:49 PM~13847067
> *why you crying...... cuz the chocolate bunny...????? :biggrin:  congrats smallz!!!!!! and to everyone that was a part of this build it was fun to watch and now i want to be a part of a build off.
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+May 10 2009, 06:07 PM~13846120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homeboy!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just want to say all the fellas did an awesome job!! Congrats to the little one :biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2009, 06:20 PM~13846209
> *It was a hard decision to make but we looked over each build carefully and with some help from moms. The winner is SMALLZ.  The decision is final. I want to that all the homies who participated in this build off weather you finished or not, job well done. Let’s do this again soon.  The first of many more to come.
> *


great job boys,thanx to the one that sent the candy and flowers! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@May 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13847883
> *great job boys,thanx to the one that sent the candy and flowers! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: RAJ!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13847067
> *why you crying...... cuz the chocolate bunny...????? :biggrin:  congrats smallz!!!!!! and to everyone that was a part of this build it was fun to watch and now i want to be a part of a build off.
> *



:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 09:44 AM~13842936
> *Last few!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean as do the others in here
Would look even better if it had patterns but thats my thinkingLove the trunk detail and scratch building  .


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13846829
> *THIS IS AN OUTRAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



congrats Marcus.....

Deee , next time send Rager 2 pounds of chocolate..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2009, 08:31 AM~13843674
> *Here's mine......
> 
> 
> ...


glad i didn't have to judge in this but a well deserved win.... congrats homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats to smallz


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 10 2009, 09:34 PM~13848141
> *looks clean as do the others in here
> Would look even better if it had patterns but thats my thinkingLove the trunk detail and scratch building  .
> *


Thanks bro. I didnt have a ton of time and I am battling my health...so patterns were not gonna happen. I barely pulled this off like it is.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks alot guys. It was fun. The pressure was good. The good thing is that everybody finished....almost. :biggrin: Everybody put their best foot forward and made an attempt to put it down for layitlow and M.C.B.A.. Good work homies...keep buildng.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2009, 11:34 PM~13848990
> *Thanks alot guys. It was fun. The pressure was good. The good thing is that everybody finished....almost. :biggrin:  Everybody put their best foot forward and made an attempt to put it down for layitlow and M.C.B.A.. Good work homies...keep buildng.
> *


Get ready for another round soon enough homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2009, 01:39 PM~13844531
> *Damn u guys put it down for a quick buildoff......
> 
> you guys mae me get back to the table and get some work done..
> ...


Dick lol......so i bribed him huh?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 11:35 PM~13848999
> *Get ready for another round soon enough homie!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Another round???? U hard headed huh? Didn't u learn that a spanking meant don't do it anymore?.....lmao :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2009, 11:45 PM~13849050
> *Another round???? U hard headed huh? Didn't u learn that a spanking meant don't do it anymore?.....lmao :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I never learn fool. Common now dawg. If we learned from our mistakes all the time then we would be perfect. And I know i aint perfect homie...... Soon enough I will once again battle you MOFO!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just wanted to add that this short buildoff still racked in almost 8,000 viewings. Great job on that one and I am sure alot of people got some itch to build from this.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 11:49 PM~13849066
> *I never learn fool. Common now dawg. If we learned from our mistakes all the time then we would be perfect. And I know i aint perfect homie...... Soon enough I will once again battle you MOFO!!!!!
> *


U did good bro. Just keep building no matter what it is. The point of this was to get active....and a little alcoholic influence didn't hurt either...lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2009, 12:31 PM~13843674
> *Here's mine......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN


SHOULD LET IT DRY FOR A MIN BEFORE U OPEN IT AND TAKE PICS


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 10 2009, 11:56 PM~13849106
> *:0 DAMN
> SHOULD LET IT DRY FOR A MIN BEFORE U OPEN IT AND TAKE PICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2009, 11:54 PM~13849098
> *U did good bro. Just keep building no matter what it is. The point of this was to get active....and a little alcoholic influence didn't hurt either...lol
> *


Thanks dawg. I had fun and wanna build more and more now. I gotta get back on the 37 ford I am choppin up. Alchohol???? Never heard of it? At least I dont remember if I do :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i wanna be in one when i get my shop all ready and stocked


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 11 2009, 12:01 AM~13849133
> *i wanna be in one when i get my shop all ready and stocked
> *


When do you think that will be homie?? We can always scrape one up with some peeps in it.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just waiting on my bonus, so like 3-6 weeks wil have it and help from my brother

gonna run more outlets, lots of lighting , a/c vent :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Niiiice!!!! Well when it is done we can most def get somethin brewin man. Break that work station in quick.  . I look foward to it man.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx , i wanna just go buy all shyt right now lol

but need maybe 400-500 .... having withdrawls from building

didnt uild alot but use to a little at a time 

hope my bonus enuff to do everything i wanna do


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 11 2009, 12:10 AM~13849180
> *thanx , i wanna just go buy all shyt right now lol
> 
> but need maybe 400-500 .... having withdrawls from building
> ...


HAHAHA. I feel ya man. I just finished this buildoff today with the Caddy, bench is already cleaned up and ready to break out another project. There has got to be something to do all the time!! :biggrin: . Maybe you should take this time and start mappin out what you are gonna do to some of your kits man. Come up with some ideas and throw them in the box.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCKIN SICK SMALLZ!! CONGRATS TO EVERYBODY!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work on them caddys fellas.............................. and congrats smallz  what you gonna do with all the caddys now :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 12:13 AM~13849197
> *HAHAHA. I feel ya man. I just finished this buildoff today with the Caddy, bench is already cleaned up and ready to break out another project. There has got to be something to do all the time!! :biggrin: . Maybe you should take this time and start mappin out what you are gonna do to some of your kits man. Come up with some ideas and throw them in the box.
> *


 :thumbsup: i do that too.write ideas on the box of projects


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2009, 11:31 AM~13843674
> *Here's mine......
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is Marcus needs to save all his food stamps and get a new camera.....these pix DON'T do this ride ANY justice....you have to see this ride in person...paint and detail are sick......great job...

Good job everyone else as well.....keep building.....It's nice to see Dennis at the table again....

See you all a the show on Sunday...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 11 2009, 07:06 AM~13850075
> *All I can say is Marcus needs to save all his food stamps and get a new IRON.....LOOK AT ALL THE WRINKLES ON HIS PHOTO BOOTH!!
> 
> Good job everyone else as well.....keep building.....It's nice to see Dennis at the table again....
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

NICE JOB CLEATUS! I NEED YOUR ADDY SO I CAN SEND U A BRICK!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 11 2009, 06:43 AM~13849994
> *:thumbsup: i do that too.write ideas on the box of projects
> *


Thats what I am gonna start doin. It helps keep some ideas out there and I can build on them as time goes by.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

all the caddys came out clean congrats on the win smallz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps. guys. I really appreciate it. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Smallz, whatcha gonna do with all them Caddy's??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 04:17 PM~13855070
> *Hey Smallz, whatcha gonna do with all them Caddy's??
> *


I don't know. Take em 2 all the shows and enter em under my name....lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

We all got our pic in this month's model car magazine from the west coast Nnl. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2009, 04:31 PM~13855231
> *We all got our pic in this month's model car magazine from the west coast Nnl.  :biggrin:
> *


It will be worth something one day........as soon as smallz it left out!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Just playin homie!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 04:36 PM~13855286
> *It will be worth something one day........as soon as smallz it left out!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just playin homie!!!
> *


Y u gotta pick on the brutha? :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 11 2009, 04:38 PM~13855309
> *Y u gotta pick on the brutha? :angry:
> *


Why does it always gotta be about the brutha damnit!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Cant I just pick on the one guy that is uglier than me!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 04:47 PM~13855391
> *Why does it always gotta be about the brutha damnit!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Cant I just pick on the one guy that is uglier than me!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ur bitter....I understand. U'll b okay.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 11 2009, 05:32 PM~13855749
> *Ur bitter....I understand. U'll b okay.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ya got me man!!! Nah...the best build won that one homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 11 2009, 05:32 PM~13855749
> *Ur bitter....I understand. U'll b okay.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 06:14 PM~13856148
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey hey hey shut it wonderbread!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You need a tissue???














































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 06:18 PM~13856181
> *You need a tissue???
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


Tissues no......stamps yes!!! I gotta mail this thang out to the winner. Just wiat homeslice...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats kool. Get yourself ready for the next build off homie!
Its gonna get real interesting.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 06:25 PM~13856251
> *Thats kool. Get yourself ready for the next build off homie!
> Its gonna get real interesting.
> *


I aint worried dawg. In due time.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 06:25 PM~13856251
> *Thats kool. Get yourself ready for the next build off homie!
> Its gonna get real interesting.
> *



What are we gonna do........

Roger and me were already talking about getting something started......

Talk with everyone this weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2009, 05:31 PM~13855231
> *We all got our pic in this month's model car magazine from the west coast Nnl.  :biggrin:
> *


where can i get magazine?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SHUT UP AND BUILD!!!! Goshhh


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 12 2009, 10:54 AM~13863012
> *SHUT UP AND BUILD!!!! Goshhh
> *


HEY HEY HEY calm down killer!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 06:25 PM~13856251
> *Thats kool. Get yourself ready for the next build off homie!
> Its gonna get real interesting.
> *


This i want in on LOL
Hopefully i can bust out a hearse LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey fellas Nice builds here for sure. Pat, you pulled through when I thought you were out :roflmao: :roflmao: but good sh!t homie. Nice builds all around. DEE them colors are sick on that caddy. Smallz congrats on the win homie. Well deserved for sure. Rafa, nice recovery on the paint chip by chopping that top bro. I woulda just threw in the towel if it were me. Sammie, great build for a first build! I would say your skills will definently improve with the more builds you do. Great start to the game


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 13 2009, 12:51 PM~13874734
> *Hey fellas Nice builds here for sure. Pat, you pulled through when I thought you were out  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but good sh!t homie. Nice builds all around. DEE them colors are sick on that caddy. Smallz congrats on the win homie. Well deserved for sure. Rafa, nice recovery on the paint chip by chopping that top bro. I woulda just threw in the towel if it were me. Sammie, great build for a first build! I would say your skills will definently improve with the more builds you do. Great start to the game
> *


I never quit homie!!!! When I have a deadline....it will be met everytime man.  .I agree that everyone did a good job with this and hopefully this level of building will continue and spread throughout LIL.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 04:28 AM~13841758
> *IM DONE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Clean Build Dee. Love the Interior and detail :thumbsup: 

ConGrats Smalls sweet paint job

El Rafa - loved the paint scheme

Bos08- Graphics would have put it in the running l



You Guys did a Killer job on this build off. I could not stop laughing either

don v


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 13 2009, 10:20 PM~13881125
> *Sweet Clean Build Dee. Love the Interior and detail :thumbsup:
> 
> ConGrats Smalls sweet paint job
> ...


Damn....Thanks....Ur the third person man. Just never did too much of that and I was down for the count all week. oh well


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Here's mine......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > Here's mine......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy crap :0 That paint looks smooth as hell!!! :thumbsup:


----------

